
Malls are filling their empty spaces with doctor's offices - hhs
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/23/business/mall-of-america-health-clinic/index.html
======
peter_d_sherman
This is an interesting use of defunct and/or partially defunct Mall real
estate...

I wonder what other interesting and novel uses exist for it?

